# can i upgrade my cpu in GateWay Ne56r31u?



## bloodyant101 (Dec 27, 2012)

i got this laptop for christmas and i just bought an 256gb ssd and 8gb ram max out this laptop now i want to upgrade my cpu 
so i can max out this laptop full and for the things i need i know it has an *Intel Celeron B830 1.8ghz Processor * and the 
motherboard is an *Gateway EG50_HC_HR* which is Socket 988B rPGA and i found some cpu for socket 988b rpga so i was wondering if i can upgrade the cpu on this laptop to something like *Intel Core i5 2520M* or *Intel Core i7 2720QM*

thanks in advanced


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

About the only upgrades you will be able to do on a consumer level laptop is the Ram and the Hard drive.


----------



## PSAKay (Dec 22, 2012)

It's a cheap, low-end computer. Thank your family, and ask for the receipt. You already spent more money on upgrades than it's worth. You can't upgrade the CPU or graphics. It'll always be slow.


----------



## bloodyant101 (Dec 27, 2012)

oh alright then :-/ 
thanks guys.


----------



## bloodyant101 (Dec 27, 2012)

Talked to gateway tech support yesterday she said the cpu can be upgraded .
here's the convo.

Anandan S: Hi, my name is Anandan S. How may I help you?

John doe: hi anandan i was wondering if i can upgrade my cpu on my gateway Ne56r31u i have already upgraded to an ssd hd and 8gb ram. now i was wondering if i can upgrade my cpu with something like Intel Core i5-2540M they have the same Microarchitecture, TDP and socket . can you please let me know .

Anandan S: I understand that you wish to upgrade the CPU. 

Anandan S: Let me see what can be done today.

John doe: ok thankyou

Anandan S: You are welcome. 

Anandan S: May I place the chat on hold for 3 minutes, while I check and provide you the information?

John doe: yea go ahead

Anandan S: Thank you. 

Anandan S: Thank you for being online. I appreciate your patience. 

Anandan S: John, I can understand your concern that you wish to upgrade the CPU in order to make computer work faster. 

Anandan S: Unfortunately, it is not recommended to upgrade CPU as per Gateway policy. 

Anandan S: You have the option of upgrading or changing at your own discretion. 

Anandan S: John, may I have the computer model number please?

John doe: It's Q5WTC

Anandan S: Thank you. 

John doe: and i understand that's gateway policy but i do wish to upgrade it on my own thanks.

Anandan S: Alright. 

Anandan S: May I place the chat on hold for 3 minutes, while I check and provide you the information?

John doe: yes you may

Anandan S: Thank you. 

Anandan S: Thank you for being online. I appreciate your patience. 

Anandan S: I am sorry for taking your valuable time. 

Anandan S: John, I have checked in our database on your request. 

Anandan S: I understand that you have already upgraded RAM upto 8GB. 

John doe: yes i have and upgrade to an SSD hd

Anandan S: I will help you with the few details since my scope of support is limited. 

Anandan S: Processor You can upgrade to Intel Core i5-2540M processor 

Anandan S: Unfortunately, RAM may not be possible to upgrade more than 8GB. 

John doe: really ok thats fine thats right under the one i wanted thanks so much thats all i wanted to know

John doe: and yes i understand that 

Anandan S: Hard Drive: 750 GB or larger 

Anandan S: It's my pleasure to help you today. 

Anandan S: However, if you have any other issues please feel free to contact us again. 

John doe: do you have a disassemble guide or teardown sheet i can look at?

Anandan S: I am sorry, John, unfortunately, I do not have that option to help you. 

Anandan S: Please pardon me. 

Anandan S: John, to conclude we have provided the details. If there are no additional questions on this topic, I will close the chat session.

Anandan S: Thank you for contacting Gateway support. Have a great day. 

Anandan S: "Happy Holidays"

John doe: ok that's fine thanks you've been a great deal of help.

Anandan S: I really appreciate your patience throughout the chat. 

Anandan S: Take care. 

Anandan S: Bye, John. 
Anandan S has disconnected.

So now that i know i can upgrade it i think ima upgrade to an Intel Core i7 2860QM so i can max out everything possible on this laptop  just thought ill share this info for anyone like me who wanted to upgrade.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*Intel Celeron B830 1.80 GHz*

Max TDP: 35 watts

Supported Sockets: FCPGA988

*Intel Core i5-2540M 3.30 GHz*

Max TDP: 35 watts

Supported Sockets: FCBGA1023 / PPGA988

*Intel Core i7-2860QM 3.60 GHz*

Max TDP: 45 watts

Supported Sockets: FCBGA1224 / FCPGA988

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## bloodyant101 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hm. im not sure why is that because if you look here Intel Mobile Celeron B830 it's Socket G2 (rPGA988B) which is the same on all 3

Intel Core i5-2540M Mobile

Intel Core i7-2860QM

The only thing is i was going to take a chance with the 45w TDP since im goin to try to keep the Temps down with one of those cooling fans you put under the laptop and remove the battery.

also if you look at the Gateway NE56R16u it has an Intel Core i5-2450M which is the same as the i5 2540M and i7 2860QM
here's the Comparing Products Comparing all 3


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

All the links are from the Intel site which I provided to you as a courtesy.

That's a low-end laptop that sells for about $328.00 at "Walmart", so I honestly don't believe it'll handle the processor upgrade you have in mind.

I'll leave you with any of the hardware experts who want to jump in and comment.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## bloodyant101 (Dec 27, 2012)

Sorry if I came off rude or something I wasn't trying to.. I really do appreciate your courtesy i think Im just trying to order it when I get paid this Friday and if it doesn't work I'll just return it there's d 30 day return on it. But I hear where u coming from. The CPU it self cost more then the laptop lol the best deal I found on it was $399.. do u think the i5 would be better suited for it that's only $129.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm not a processor upgrade expert, so I'll pass to someone else who can answer your question.

----------------------------------------------------------

You didn't say if you had any voice in buying that laptop and what you intend to use it for, but a higher-end processor should've been one of the main considerations.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## bloodyant101 (Dec 27, 2012)

Sorry yea I didn't know my wife was goin to give me a laptop I build a PC like 2 yrs ago and sold it a few months ago was goin to build a socket 2011 PC but things got tight and used to money on other things guess she figured I need a laptop just till get by until I have the money for a new build


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

It's my guess your wife isn't as computer-knowledgeable as you are, or else she wouldn't have bought you a laptop with a low-end processor. 

Good luck with the processor upgrade. :up:

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## bloodyant101 (Dec 27, 2012)

Yea she's not lol but thanks happy new years.


----------

